# Emulation



## miltus_31 (Apr 17, 2005)

Ther is no inclution of emulated games in this forum.
But it is great topic for playing youre favourite console games on youre PC.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 17, 2005)

i enjoy playing exclusive console games on pc. but emulation is no more hot these days as no good ps2,xbox emulators available ,

if anyone intrested  here is a good faq on emulation .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2005)

I Still Play WWF Smackdown 2 On My PC Using Epsxe Emulator and ejoy it more than the PS One.The best Part is the Sharp Graphics and No Mem Card Problem,Also the Load times are Blazzzzing Fast   

Although i can say this much that the Console Game Experience can never be replaced by emulation IMHO


----------



## pallavnawani (Apr 18, 2005)

I like to play Console style RPG games on emulators. I might have liked it better to play them on consoles itself. But those older consoles are no longer available, and neither are games. At least, not that I have seen.

Btw, I have played and completed Final Fantasy V, and Breath of Fire on my emulator (Snes9x) what about you?

Emulators are a great way to allow us to play games of the older consoles, which are no longer available. In that sense, emulators will never be hot. Hottest things are those which haven't been built yet. Because you can make all sorts of tall claims about how cool it will be and how it will blow every thing away. Reality is often different, but you don't know that yet, since the new product/game hasn't been released still.

Doom3 was hot before it came out, HL2 was hot before it was released. Longhorn is hot now, Ps3 is hot etc.

Pallav


----------



## sandeeprao (Apr 18, 2005)

guys can u tell me where to get a good ps2 emulator from.??cause i recently got GTA san andreas.i have a dvd drive but no ps2 .so plz help me


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 18, 2005)

goto

www.ngemu.com

It's a great site... But you won't find a perfect PS2 emulator... It's still under development...

BTW I love emulation... I get to play all the old games I used to play on my Nes...


----------



## supersaiyan (Apr 18, 2005)

the ps2 emulator cannot play dvd roms directly. u have to make an iso of the dvd first. then only will it run. plus its not guaranteed that it will run properly. also u must have a gud system configuration for it. i have dmc2 and it runs almost perfectly.


----------



## mako_123 (Apr 19, 2005)

*hi*

Is there any ps1 emulator that can run on Xp . if there is please give me there site. I have CVGS but it doesnt run on Xp. 

Is there any Emulator for playing PS2 games as i would love to play Smackdown 4 and 5.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 20, 2005)

cvgs is the worst emulator i hav ever seen . use epsxe(the best) , pscx , psinex, bleem . 

google for them


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: hi*



			
				mako_123 said:
			
		

> Is there any ps1 emulator that can run on Xp . if there is please give me there site. I have CVGS but it doesnt run on Xp.
> 
> Is there any Emulator for playing PS2 games as i would love to play Smackdown 4 and 5.



CVGS requires a Pentium Class Processor and So it cant Handle Many of the latest faster Processors,Plus It was never made for Windows Xp.

AFAIK The best for Now is Epsxe which you can get out here
www.epsxe.com/download.php 

Also Ps2 emulators are just in their formation stages and wont run the commercial ps2 games (Atleast Not in a Playable Manner).So Forget about it for a while.


----------



## supersaiyan (Apr 20, 2005)

i think there was a patch released for cvgs for running it on xp. otherwise epsx is thebest .


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 20, 2005)

yes there was a patch.. but then it wasn that gud.. id prefer EpxE at any time.. more than bleem also..


----------



## Tux (Apr 22, 2005)

Epsxe WANTS VIDEO DRIVERS. fROM WHERE I CAN FIND IT.
GIMEE A LINK


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 22, 2005)

search for petes gpu plugins for epsxe


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 22, 2005)

Again man!

Video Plugins for Epsxe

Audio Plugins for Epsxe


Misc


----------



## Tux (Apr 22, 2005)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> Again man!
> 
> Video Plugins for Epsxe
> 
> ...



thanks buddy.


----------



## miltus_31 (May 1, 2005)

for epsxe plugins goto www.ngemu.com then it's playstation section


----------



## miltus_31 (May 8, 2005)

does any body know from where can i download ps2 bios that may work on PCSX2 0.7 ???

any body who knows anything about the emulators and roms please post links.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 8, 2005)

miltus_31 said:
			
		

> does any body know from where can i download ps2 bios that may work on PCSX2 0.7 ???


AFAIK Thats illegal and Must not be used unless you own the Original Console yourself.



			
				miltus_31 said:
			
		

> any body who knows anything about the emulators and roms please post links.


Can you be more specific as to which console you are asking for???


----------



## intense_dude (May 8, 2005)

*..............*

*I love Emulation....................*
I like playing RPG's on Snes and I LOve Playing Tekken 3 , Smackdown and Mortal Kombat Deadly alliance on my ps emulator.......
by using emulators we dont need to buy a ps or a ps2 for playing ps/ps2 games............ 
8) 
Usin emulators we can even play older games on Snes , GB, GBA.............


----------



## supersaiyan (May 8, 2005)

well i have 2.69 gb worth of rom downloads. one's dmc2 while others r gba games.


----------



## cheetah (May 9, 2005)

I love playing Alladin (Super Nintendo),Tale Spin,Mario,Contra ,Donkey Kong 1,2 and 3 .

I love classic console games.Especially Disney Games for Super Nintendo.


----------



## anubhav_har (May 10, 2005)

I still play Smackdown PS2 and MOH PS2 on my PC using CVGS


----------



## mako_123 (May 10, 2005)

hey anubhav 
Which version of WWE smackdown do you play.


----------



## supersaiyan (May 12, 2005)

hey dude how the hell r u able to play ps2 games on cvgs.


----------



## miltus_31 (Jun 5, 2005)

ya cvgs is an ps1 emulator how could it play ps2 games.

Another thing supersaiyan can you send me some of youre roms to my mail or cantact me through my email for for more details about sending them.


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 9, 2005)

miltus_31 said:
			
		

> ya cvgs is an ps1 emulator how could it play ps2 games.
> 
> .



SMACKDOWN is a PS! game. My bro used to play it on PS1 for sure


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 10, 2005)

*I like GBAs Games*

Yeah emulators are great.
Check this site:-
*www.emultra.com

I am the Member Moderator of this site.


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 11, 2005)

^^^Are the emulators fully developed.
wat shd be the sys config.


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 12, 2005)

For Sneha:-
Not all the Emulators are fully developed.
Only emulators for these consoles are reliable today.
GBA(Game Boy Advance)
Nes(Nintendo Entertainment system)
GBC
Nintendo 64
Sega Genesis
Nintendo DS.

(Yeah no Playstation 2 Emulator yet.)
And because this console system are old.If your computer is no more than 4 years old. you shuldn't have problems in this.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 12, 2005)

Ashwin Saxena said:
			
		

> For Sneha:-
> Not all the Emulators are fully developed.
> Only emulators for these consoles are reliable today.
> GBA(Game Boy Advance)
> ...




u missed playstation emu in ur list, they are also fully developed


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh yeah sorry. Ihave included Plyastation 2 but forgot Playstation.
Not a big mistake.
But now the list is complete I think:-
Only emulators for these consoles are reliable today. 
GBA(Game Boy Advance) 
Nes(Nintendo Entertainment system) 
GBC 
Nintendo 64 
Sega Genesis 
Nintendo DS.
Sony Playstation.


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 13, 2005)

ne gud site for ds roms??


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah ther is one go to:-
.:Edited:. Possesing game ROM's without having the original game is considerd illegal, so please refrain from posting ROM links. 

Cody


----------



## miltus_31 (Jul 3, 2005)

u also forgot to include the console 
snes in the list


----------



## Ka0s (Sep 25, 2005)

Emulation is where I really got hooked onto SNES RPG's ...... played countless hours of Final Fantasy 6 ...... prolly the best RPG ever (well mebbe KOTOR is the best, but I LOVE Star Wars so I'm biased) and other great games like Tales of Phantasia and Chronotrigger ...... I still have a copy of ZSNES on my HDD and like to pop in a quick game or two of Super Mario Bros every once in a way ....  

As far as eulation of newer consoles goes ..... the emulation scence perfected the SNES and the Genesis ...... but never really got passed that ...... there are emulators for PS1, Jaguar, N64 and even PS2 (!!!!) but they are buggy at best and at worst, they won't playany games at all ....... sadly the emulation scene is dead ..... don't expect too much on this front .....


----------



## vandit (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey isn't downloading Roms Illegal?


----------



## Ka0s (Sep 29, 2005)

Actually, as long as you own the original game cartridge/CD/etc, owning a copy of the ROM is not illegal. Even otherwise, you are free to download a ROM and 'evaluate' it for 24 hrs


----------



## smasher (Nov 16, 2006)

Guys those who want to play PS2 games on PC  go to www.ps2emulationclub.tk for the emulator It really works. Just try it out.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 17, 2006)

well has tekken3 been released for pc or it has to be played by emulator.


----------



## smasher (Nov 17, 2006)

*tekken 3*

Quan Chi Tekken 3 is not in PC but the emulator at www.ps2emulationclub.tk Supports even tekken Tag tournament If you've got the following requirements
Graphics Card:Any Pixel Shader 2.0 Supporting graphics card like nvidia 6800
Processor:2.6 GHZ 
Ram:512 mb or more
Have nice time playing


----------



## faraaz (Nov 19, 2006)

I use ZSNES for all those awesome classic RPGs (FFIII, Seiken Densetsu 3, Chronotrigger, Zelda - Link to the Past, Bahamut Lagoon, Tales of Phantasia, Earthbound, Illusions of Gaia etc etc)

GBA emus for Fire Emblem, Golden Sun etc...

And ePSXe for FF7, FF8 and FF9...IMO using PC keyboard + mouse config for stuff like tekken just isn't good enough...too hard to pull off stuff...

But then again, I bought a PS2 JUST for playing Tekken 5 and hosting competitions with my local player group...so yeah...


----------



## hard_rock (Nov 19, 2006)

Guyz..Is there any good XBOX emulator. I have 6600LE 256MB Gfx card, AMD Athlon 2800+, 1gb RAM.... Is it sufficient for satisfactory playing of these games?


----------



## smasher (Dec 7, 2006)

rskarthick.tk changed to www.ps2emulationclub.tk


----------

